# fine height adjusters



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi folks,I have just bought A new 'Bench dog router table' at a v.good price,i'm very pleased with the table and am considering buying some kind of router lift system,however they are very expensive over here in the U.K and after some further research I have come across some 'fine height adjusters' which claim to fit various routers ,mainly dewalt,CMT and trend.It says that the insert plates in router tables can be drilled and the fine height adjuster can then be used as an above the table height adjuster.I know that the new trend router (t11 I think) comes with a fine height adj' which can be used above the table.Has anyone out there used one of these other models that claim to fit various routers? and if so are they any good?....I dont want to buy one of these and drill a hole in my nice new insert plate only to find out that they are no good! . . . would be grateful for any advice. Philip.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Philip

I've the earlier big Triton that didn't have above the table adjustment, so I bought the Router Raizer,which comes as a kit, with all the bits cleverly colour coded. My initial reaction on seeing all the bits was, I hope I don't cock this up, but the instructions were very clear and I had it all sorted in about half an hour.

It works fine and is obviously a lot cheaper than the powered things. Available in the UK from
Router Technologies

HTH

Cheers

peter


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Peter, I must check out the router raizer you mentioned!. . .i've just found out that triton are selling a router with an above the table hight adjuster but I dont know which model(going to google it now),I know they do A 1400w model which would be ideal for me.My new bench dog insert plate is pre drilled for the triton which is handy too,it's A good thick solid plate but the down side is i'll prob' have to fork out for A collet extension because of the height loss...have you used collet extensions before? if so would you recomend a certian brand? Thanks for your reply. Philip


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

hiya philip, i have the xtreme xtention. same as the link that peter has given you.
and the routa raizer is good too.


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

*router raizer*



crazycol said:


> hiya philip, i have the xtreme xtention. same as the link that peter has given you.
> and the routa raizer is good too.


Hi Colin,I had a look at that xtreme xtention looks like the kinda thing im lookin for!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review

I have 3
1/2" to 1/2"
1/2" to 1/4"
1/4" to 1/2" not the norm. shop rework type.


==========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Philip

Triton do the two routers. The smaller one has above the table adjustment. Later versions of the bigger one do, too, although until a year or so back the big ones didn't, so watch out when buying, that they are not old stock. 
OTOH, if it comes cheaply enough,the cost of the Router Raizer to upgrade it can still be worthwhile. I got the Xtreme Xtension for mine, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Philip
> 
> Triton do the two routers. The smaller one has above the table adjustment. Later versions of the bigger one do, too, although until a year or so back the big ones didn't, so watch out when buying, that they are not old stock.
> OTOH, if it comes cheaply enough,the cost of the Router Raizer to upgrade it can still be worthwhile. I got the Xtreme Xtension for mine, too.
> ...


Hi Peter,thanks for the info'. You own A triton,dont you?...would you recomend the brand? They seem to be well priced over here,about 2/3 of the price of deWalt. thanks Philip. p.s the router raizer looks good!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Philip, from a U.S. perspective, it seems to me that Triton built a strong reputation when they were an Australian company. More recently, they encountered financial issues, and were bought by a Swiss investment company, I believe. How that situation will play out may still be an open question with respect to the long-term viability of the brand. In the short term, however, if the price is attractive, the risk is probably minimal.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I went to the new Axminster shop in Warrington. They had a blue Ax router raiser with chain drive. Quite nice. They also have their own collet extension with free 1/4" collet, on offer at the moment. Look on the website.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

ggroofer said:


> Hi Peter,thanks for the info'. You own A triton,dont you?...would you recomend the brand? They seem to be well priced over here,about 2/3 of the price of deWalt. thanks Philip. p.s the router raizer looks good!


Triton stuff seems to be well thought out. Current pricing makes them very good value. They've plenty of oomph.

I've the bigger Triton (I avoid using the ref as they sold under different reference numbers in different markets) in a Triton table with a Router Raizer.

Cheers

Peter


----------

